# Strong Men Armed - 1st Force Reconnaissance Company



## Teufel (Dec 25, 2009)

Strong Men Armed
The Marine Corps
1st Force Reconnaissance Company

Article by: Patrick A. Rogers

The following is the first part of a 3 part article spanning 4 issues of The Accurate Rifle.
Part I : January 2000 Volume 3 Number 12
Part II: February 2001 Volume 4 Number 1
Part III Section 1: April 2001 Volume 4 Number 3
Part III Section 2: May 2001 Volume 4 Number 4

http://www.forcerecon.com/strongmenarmed.htm


----------



## Smurf (Feb 23, 2010)

How much of this info is still accurate as far as training/Optempo?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 26, 2010)

Well.  Marines in the current Force companies are busy.  Really busy.  Just like everybody else in the military nowadays.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 27, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Well.  Marines in the current Force companies are busy.  Really busy.  Just like everybody else in the military nowadays.


 
No kidding lol 
What I meant to say was- I find it hard to believe that they can keep up all the basic requirements for a platoon with all the deployments.


----------



## Jackel (May 4, 2010)

Indoc on last Thursday of every month? This still true?


----------



## Teufel (May 4, 2010)

No.  That information is dated.


----------

